# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Прошивка видео Ati x1600Pro Palit 256mb 128 Bit

## GrigoroB

Люди добрые моя видюха уже старая. Хотел бы прошить её с разгоном.Как мне это сделать? Желательно мануал,руководство и т.д. Кто может помогите...

----------

